

IRCCloud finally launches - thejosh
https://www.irccloud.com?q=launch

======
nly
Personally I run ZNC on a VPS and use Yaaic on Android. Does the job.

I'm not sure how I feel about this service, it seems to go against the
ephemerality of IRC as a meeting place, people coming and going, etc.
Personally I prefer it when the IRC channels I frequent aren't full of ghosts,
and where someone joining a channel is reason to actually say hello, rather
than using channels as glorified message boards.

It's still interesting, though I'd prefer if there was some innovation on the
server/protocol side rather than just cloudifying what we have.

------
thejosh
Not sure how long ago they launched, but seems they are out of invite only
BETA, use them quite a bit, and they have been fantastic.

